# Coolspring Tractor swap meet, Coolspring, PA Oct 14-16, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

OCTOBER 14-16 COOLSPRING POWER MUSEUM FALL EXPOSITION & SWAP MEET....I-80 EXIT 78, 10 MILES SOUTH ON RT 36 COOLSPRING, PA 724-539-8580


----------

